# setPointAntialiasingEnable(true) macht nichts



## dergrüne (2. Jan 2008)

Servus,

ich wollte eigentlich die Texte, die ich in J3D darstelle, mit Anti-Aliasing versehen, damit sie etwas feiner und nicht so pixelig an den Rändern aussehen.

Jetzt habe ich das mit folgendem Code versucht:


```
text3d = new Text3D(font, text);
		PointAttributes aa = new PointAttributes();
		aa.setPointAntialiasingEnable(true);
		app.setPointAttributes(aa);
		shape3d = new Shape3D(text3d,app);
```

Aber irgendwie sehen ich keinen Unterschied zu vorher. Ich habe eine Geforce 7800GTX die sollte eigentlich AA können.

mfg
Der Grüne


----------



## Illuvatar (2. Jan 2008)

Öh... das sind ja auch keine Punkte die du da hast. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, vielleicht funktioniert es, wenn du das AA in den LineAttributes anmachst - verwende aber am besten View#setSceneAntialiasingEnable(true).


----------



## dergrüne (2. Jan 2008)

Alles klar Danke.

Das mit dem View#setSceneAntialiasingEnable(true), kenne ich schon etwas länger. das scheint aber in der 1.5.1 Version von J3D etwas buggy zu sein, denn wenn das aktiviert ist scheinen Objekte die eigentlich hintereinander liegen durch. z.B. habe ich einen Mond der um die Erde kreist. mit aktiviertem scenen AA scheint der Mond auch durch, wenn er hinter der Erde ist ohne aktiviertes AA nicht. Es ist immer genügend Abstand zwischen Mond und Erde, so dass die beiden Objekte nicht ineinander stekcne oder so und dadurch der Effekt evtl. hervorgerufen wird. Und bei ATI Karten klappt das aktivierte AA auch nicht. Jemand der mit mir entwickelt hat auf seinem NB eine X700 und zuhause eine 1900XTX und bei beiden geht das AA nicht, bei nVidia Karten schon.

Von daher war ich überrascht, dass man das auch für einzelne Komponeten schalten kann und werde das mal testen.

Danke nochmals, ich werde sagen obs geklappt hat oder nicht.

mfg


----------



## dergrüne (2. Jan 2008)

Nein hat leider nicht funktioniert, schade aber nicht so schlimm.

PolygonAttribute hat leider keine Option um AA zu setzen und bei Point sowie Line hat es keinen Effekt gehabt. Auch beide zusammen nicht.

Trotzdem nochmals Danke


----------

